# A funny Joke



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 14, 2005)

And Im not going to tell you what it is!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 14, 2005)

did not want to hear it anyway sush


----------



## Dove (Apr 14, 2005)

DS,

Now you know better than to tease your playmates...


----------



## middie (Apr 14, 2005)

ds... you're a meanie poo poo head too


----------



## SierraCook (Apr 15, 2005)

DS, I bet that you were the Dennis the Menace of the neighborhood when you were a kid.    Oops, what do I mean by saying that you were a kid, I still think you are one!!   Keep up the good work.  Stay young at heart.


----------



## Dove (Apr 15, 2005)

*I'll bet he made many trips to the wood shed...*
*Dove*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 16, 2005)

MUAhahahaha.... LOL!


----------



## jkath (Apr 16, 2005)

_*giggle giggle*_


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 16, 2005)

He doesn't _really_ know any jokes _anyway_!   

 Barbara


----------



## Maidrite (May 2, 2005)

I have a joke, When does corn go to sea ?




















When it becomes a buck an ear !!!!!!!!!!!   
that was better than DS's at least


----------



## texasgirl (May 2, 2005)

You people are certifiable!!!  

That's why log in everyday I just love it!!!


----------

